

"A significant amount of skill with a soldering iron and some custom firmware has revealed.... Kindle" - ereldon
http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9838934-39.html

======
chengmi
From his blog: "I wasn't able to solder cable to the connector without
shorting (the pins are 0.5mm apart!), so in the end I removed most of the
pins, soldered short wires to the removed pins and inserted those I needed
back into the connector."

You most certainly can solder wires to a connector with 0.5mm pitch without
shorting anything. It takes a magnifying glass, a good soldering iron, and a
very steady hand. Interesting article, though!

~~~
jmzachary
Maybe you can, he can't. He didn't say it couldn't be done.

~~~
chengmi
I just found it odd that the title heralded his "skill with a soldering iron"
when the real work was done in software.

